# Martial Arts of Renaissance Europe



## HKphooey (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone ever read _The Martial Arts of Renaissance Europe?_  Any good?

http://www.thearma.org/spotlight/MAoREpreview.htm


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 21, 2006)

I have this one.  It's a mammoth tome.  Haven't read it yet, but many many pages of relatively small type, oversize hardcover book.  It's a big one.  I'm sure there is a lot of good stuff in it.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 21, 2006)

I think that was the book I saw in a library one time.  I thumbed through it, it was pretty cool.  I would like to add that to my private library for sure.

EDIT:  I had to go put that on my Amazon.com wish list.  That is definitely the most expensive book I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 21, 2006)

I got it and read it.

If you are looking for techniques, it is not great. Get something else.

If you are deep into the WMA scene and want to be able to talk about the ways that information was written down, who influenced whom, earliest mentions of schools of fighting and a lot of stuff like that it is not bad at all.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 21, 2006)

I like the other book the same author did about rapier fighting, but have yet to look at that one.

I might recommend going to Paladin Press and getting the George Silver book, "Paradoxes of Defense".  Lots of good stuff in that one as well, and much less expensive.

JeffJ


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 21, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I got it and read it.
> 
> If you are looking for techniques, it is not great. Get something else.
> 
> If you are deep into the WMA scene and want to be able to talk about the ways that information was written down, who influenced whom, earliest mentions of schools of fighting and a lot of stuff like that it is not bad at all.


 
I would be more into the military/history aspect. 


Thanks to all for the feeback and suggestion of the other book.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 25, 2007)

Thread necro:

Great book, weighs a ton, considering its size.   If you're looking for an in-depth history of European fighting manuals, and those that wrote them, it's THE book to get.  If you're looking for techniques, they're not in there.  It's a scholarly work, not a manual.  It's a fairly readable work, perfectly accessable to the layman in tone and style.  There's a nice bunch of colour plates in the back, and a good selection of plates from various important manuals throughout the book.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for raising this thread from the dead.  It reminded me to add the book to my amazon wish list.  I am certainly going to add it to my library soon.


----------

